# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Μοσαίκ καλή επιλογή για αρχάριο;

## stelios7

Καλησπερα! Σκευτομουν να παρω καναρινια οχι παρα πολλα  ενα ζευγαρακι σκευτομαι για μοσαικ γιατι μου αρεσουν! Δεν ξερω και πολλα για αυτα... Εσεις τι θα μου πρωτεινατε;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## xasimo

Τωρα και γω δεν ξερω τη διαφορα στην περιποιηση παπαγαλου και καναρινιου γτ δεν ειχα ποτε παπαγαλο, αλλα αφου εχεις ηδη πτηνα δεν νομιζω να δυσκολευτεις στην φροντιδα τους.

Τωρα ειτε μοσαικ παρεις ειτε αλλο καναρινι η μονη τους διαφορα στην περιποιηση ειναι πως αναλογως το χρωμα του κανεις καποιες διαφοροποιησεις στην διατροφη για να βγαινει καλυτερος ο χρωματισμος απο οσο ξερω.

Δεν το χω εφαρμοσει βεβαια εγω γτ σε ολα δινω την ιδια τροφη.

Στην ενοτητα με τα καναρινια εχει πολλα πραγματα για περιποιηση και διατροφικες συμβουλες  :Happy:

----------


## stelios7

Αμα ειναι διπλα στα παπαγαλακια επιρεαζονται απο τις φωνες τους;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gianniskilkis

Στέλιο καλησπέρα . Πολύ καλά κάνεις και προσανατολίζεσαι σε πουλιά χρώματος ,ίσως να δεις και κάτι σε τύπου , εφόσον έχεις ήδη λοβάκια . Τα λοβάκια είναι φασαριόζικα και δεν θα μπορούσες με τίποτα να έχεις καναρίνια φωνής  . Έτσι λοιπόν πάρε μια αφίσα ή δες ένα πίνακα με καναρίνια χρώματος ή τύπου και ότι σου κάνει ¨κλικ¨ . Μετά θα ψάξεις , θα ρωτήσεις και θα μάθεις περισσότερα για το φιλαράκι-α  που επέλεξες ....

----------


## stelios7

Ηθελα τιμπραντο ποιο παλια αλλα μου ειχατε πει οτι δεν ειναι καλη επιλογη με τα παπαγαλακια μαζι... Που μπορω να βρω τις αφισες που μου λες;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stelios7

Μου αρεσουν τα μωσαικ τα γκλοστερ και αυτα εδω στις φωτογραφιες απο κατω!

----------


## stelios7

Απο μωσαικ μου αρεσουν  περισοτερο κιτρινο μωσαικο Τ1-Τ2 και τα κοκκινα μωσαικα Τ1-Τ2

----------


## gianniskilkis

Είσαι σε καλό δρόμο . Τα κόκκινα θέλουν λίγο παραπάνω δουλειά και έξοδα (για χρωστικές) , δες και αχάτες λευκούς  . Τέλος πάντων η δική σου άποψη είναι που μετράει , το κλικ που είπαμε όμως μην ξεχνάς του τύπου  . Στο λέω επειδή αγαπάς όπως κατάλαβα τα κόκκινα , μην δεις  μετά τα γερμανικά και πεις ουαου πως μου ξέφυγε . Μπες σε μια σελίδα καναρινιών χρώματος , δες τα και  αποφάσισε . Καλή συνέχεια στα σχέδιά σου .

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Στελιο οι φωτογραφιες ξεγελανε τα πουλια αυτα ειναι τα καλυτερα τις ρατσας και ειναι σπανια να τα βρεις και πανακριβα, για να τα κρατησεις ετσι πρεπει να τα βαφεις καθε φορα που αλλαζουν πτερωμα.
και εμενα μου αρεσαν και αρεσουν τα κοκκινα μωσαικα αλλα οταν τα ειδα απο κοντα αλλαξα γνωμη.
η γνωμη μου ειναι να παρεις μια ρατσα ποπυ δεν χρειαζεται βαψιμο και αργοτερα βλεπεις.

τωρα που θα αρχισουν οι εκθεσεις πηγαινε να τα δεις απο κοντα.

----------


## stelios7

Τα κοκκινα και κιτρινα μωσαικα αυτα τα Τ1 και Τ2 που εχω δει απο φιλο δεν τα εβαφε δεν ξερω τωρα τι ακριβος θελουν βεβαια δεν ειμαι εμπειρος....    Εγω θελω κατι οικονομικο γιατι λεφτα δεν υπαρχουν οποτε κατι φτηνο θα ηθελα αν μπορειτε να με κατατοπισετε γιατι πολλες ρατσες και μπερδευτηκα  :Happy:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stelios7

Τα γουστα μου πανω κατω τα ξερετε τωρα αν μπορει καποιος να μου βρει κατι οικονομικο πανω σε αυτα!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Γιούρκας

Στέλιο οικονομικό ως προς τι?Στην αγορά,στην συντήρηση?

----------


## stelios7

Και στα 2 αλλα ποιο πολυ στη συντιριση γιατι η αγορα ειναι μια φορα η συντιριση ειναι για παντα


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Γιούρκας

Ιδιαίτερη και πιο ακριβή -θα έλεγα- συντήρηση χρειάζονται τα πουλιά που έχουν τον κόκκινο παράγοντα....τώρα για την αγορά δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω γιατί αυτό που ρωτάς ειναι εκτός των κανόνων....
Ότι και να επιλέξεις εδώ είμαστε να το συζητήσουμε

----------


## stelios7

Τα μωσαικ που ειπα πιανοντε στα κοκκινα; Θελουν δηλαδη και αυτα ιδιετερη περιποιηση;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Γιούρκας

Ότι πουλί διαθέτει κόκκινο φτέρωμα θέλει μια ιδιαίτερη μεταχείριση,θα πρέπει να του δίνεις κάποια πράγματα για τονώσεις τον κόκκινο παράγοντα γιατί αλλιώς θα ροζιάσει και αργότερα θα χάνει εντελώς το κόκκινο με αποτέλεσμα να αρχίσει να κιτρινίζει...αυτό μπορείς να το επιτύχεις με τεχνητές (που ίσως του δημιουργούν πρόβλημα)και μη μεθόδους...

----------


## geog87

Παρε τιμπραντο!!!οσο και να φωναζουν τα λοβ το τραγουδι ειναι τραγουδι!!!δεν προκειται να αρχισουν τα κραζουν!!!η περνεις κοινα και ησυχαζεις!!!τα εξοδα οσο εχεις ενα δυο πουλακια ειναι ελαχιστα!!!!αν πας σε αναπαραγωγη και εχεις και μικρα κλπ...αλλαζει το θεμα!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Στελιο δεν ειναι ολα τα μωζαικ ακριβα. τα πουλια πρωταθλητες σαν αυτα στην φωτο που εβαλες ειναι ακριβα. σιγουρα υπαρχουν εδω μεσα παιδια που εχουν τετοια ρατσα και θα σου πουν και αυτοι την γνωμη τους.

----------


## stelios7

Απλα τα πουλια θα τα εχω πολυ κοβτα στα παπαγαλακια γιαυτο λεω για τιμπραντο μην τα κοβουν απο τις φωνες και τα φοβιζουν... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## xXx

Στέλιο τα mosaic ή μωσαικού παράγοντα είναι είτε κόκκινο είτε κίτρινο. Τα κόκκινα θέλουνε χρωστική ενώ τα κίτρινα όχι. Είναι σχετικά δύσκολα πουλιά αν θες να ασχοληθείς σε άλλο επίπεδο και όχι στο επίπεδο ενός ζευγαριού όπως είσαι εσύ. Προφανώς μιλάω για διαγωνισμούς κλπ. Εγώ έχω αχάτες κόκκινα μωσαικού, ιζαμπέλλες κόκκινα μωσαϊκού και σατινέ κόκκινα μωσαϊκού. Το κόκκινο ή το κίτρινο έχει να κάνει με το χρώμα του λιποχρώματος και το ''μωσαϊκού '' αναφέρεται στα μέρη όπου βρίσκεται το λιπόχρωμο δλδ τα αρσενικά κάνουνε μάσκα ενώ τα θηλυκά βάφουν μόνο πίσω από το μάτι κλπ

Πιο κάτω θα δεις τις ζώνες που βάφεται το μωσαϊκούτύπου καναρίνι ιδανικά πρώτα ο αρσενικός και μετά το θηλυκό



how to capture screen

----------


## kostasm3

καλησπερα κ απο εμενα..
Σαν παλιος χρωματας κ ιδιαιτερα στα κοκκινα μωσαικα εχω να σου πω τα εξης φιλε στελιο..
Τα πουλια του κοκκινα παραγοντα ειναι ιδιαιτερα απαιτητικα απο πολλες αποψεις..
1ον..θελουν ιδιαιτερη τροφη,πχ.να μην υπαρχει μεσα στην τροφη ρουπσεν που ειναι κακος παραγοντας για το κοκκινο χρωμα..
2ον..θελουν φροντιδα οσον αφορα το συκωτι τους γιατι ειναι ευαισθητα απο τις χρωστικες..
3ον..στην πτερορια θελουν χρωστικες ή αναμιξεις για να επαναφερεις το κοκκινο παραγοντα..ιδιαιτερα τα κοκκινα μωσαικα θελουν πολυ δουλεια ωστε να μην διαχυθει το κοκκινο αλλα να μεινει εκει που πρεπει..
Ολα αυτα που σου ειπα πιο πανω ειναι μερικα απο αυτα που πρεπει να κανεις τα οποια απαιτουν χρονο,τροπο,εκμαθηση κ φυσικα χρηματα γιατι μια καλη χρωστικη ή μια καλη τροφη για καναρινια χρωματος ειναι λιγο ακριβη..
Οσον αφορα τις φωτο που ανεβασες το πουλια Τ1 ή το πουλι Τ2 η μονη διαφορα που εχουν ειναι αρσενικο απο θηλυκο...αυτο με την μασκα ειναι αρσενικο κ το αλλο χωρις ειναι θηλυκο..
Αν θες την συμβουλη μου μην μπλεξεις με καναρινια χρωματος γιατι πρωτον για να βρεις σωστα πουλια θες χρηματα κ γνωσεις κ δευτερον θες χρονο κ παλι χρηματα για να τα συντηρησεις..
Κοιτα προς καναρινια τυπου ή καναρινια ασπρα..
Κ φυσικα οχι γκλοστερ γιατι κ εκει πας αλλου..παλι μεγαλη συζητηση...
Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα...

----------


## stelios7

Ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σας! Μαλλον με πεισαται οτι ειναι αρκετα διακολα τα πραγματα με τα μωσαικ!  :Happy:  θα το κοιταξω και αλλο να δω τι αλλο υπαρχει γενικα υπαρχουν παρα πολλες ρατσες στα καναρινια και υπαρχουν πολλες επιλογες!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostasm3

Και να συμπληρωσω κατι που ξεχασα οτι κ τα κιτρινα ή κιτρινα μωσαικα θελουν βαψιμο με κιτρινη χρωστικη κ σε αυτα επιτρεπεται στην τροφη το ρουπσεν..ολα τα υπολοιπα ισχυουν οπως με τα κοκκινα..
Οπως επισης κανενα καναρινι ειτε κοινο ειναι ειτε ρατσας ΔΕΝ επιτρεπεται να ειναι στον ιδιο χωρο με παπαγαλια...
οι λογοι πολλοι..ενας κυριοτερος η φωνη..θα μουγκαθουν οπως ακριβως ακουγεται..δεν προκειται ποτε να ξανα κελαιδησουν..λιγες οι εξαιρεσεις καναρινιων που κελαιδουν μαζι με παπαγαλια..
Και αν εχετε παρατηρησει στα μεγαλα πετ-σοπ καναρινια με παπαγαλια ειναι σε αλλο χωρο..

----------


## stelios7

Μπορειτε να με κατατοπισετε λιγο με τις χρωστικες τις τροφες και οτι χρειαζοντε τα μωσαικ; Δεν ξερω καθολου και θελω να δω ποιες πρεπει να χρησημοποιησω αμα επιλεξω τελικα αυτο το ειδος!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Kιτρινα mosaic , κοκκινα mosaic ή αχατες ειναι αυτα για τα οποια κυριως τελικα ενδιαφερεσαι ;

----------


## stelios7

Για τα κοκκινα ενδιαφερομαι!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

τα πουλακια θα τα εχεις για προσωπικη αναψυχη σαν χομπυ ή με σκοπο να εισαι σε καποιο συλλογο και να κατεβασεις απογονους τους σε διαγωνισμους ; 

σε καθε περιπτωση ,ασχετο αν δεν θα πετυχεις το απολυτο κοκκινο στα σημεια που βαφονται με χρηση συνθετικων χρωστικων για συμμετοχη σε διαγωνισμους  ή ενα πιο ηπιο αλλα επαρκεστατο ανοιχτοτερο κοκκινο χωρις χρηση χρωστικων συνθετικων σκευασματων , να ξερεις οτι υπαρχει μια περιοδο της ζωης των πουλιων κατα τη διαρκεια της πτεροροιας τους  ,που βαφεται το λευκο μερος τους και τοτε πρεπει να απουσιαζει καθε πηχη συνθετικης ή φυσικης χρωστικης ,ειτε καποιας κοκκινης ειτε κιτρινης

----------


## stelios7

Σαν χομπι θελω να τα  εχω γιατι μου αρεσουν! Ακομα δηλαδη και να μην μπορεσω να κρατισω το κοκκινο χρωμα και να πορτοκαλισει δεν υπαρχει προβλημα αφου για εμενα παλι το ιδιο θα ειναι!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Αυγοτροφη σκεφτεσαι να φτιαχνεις ή θελεις να αγοραζεις ετοιμη;

----------


## stelios7

Στα παπαγαλακια μονος μου φτιαχνω την εχω στην καταψηξη και τους βαζω οποτε θελω την ξεπαγωνω!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stelios7

Παντος απο οσο εχω δει σε μεγαλους εκτροφεις σε βιντεο βλεπω οτι σε αυτη που φτιαχνουν την αυγοτροφη προσθετουν και αγορασμενη!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

θα περιμενω λιγο να εχεις προτασεις απο παιδια που εκτρεφουν το ειδος ή εστω διαχειριζονται καναρινια χρωματος και στην πορεια θα σου πω την προταση μου

----------


## stelios7

Ωραια! Ευχαριστω!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

